# برنامه نویسی سطح پایین > برنامه نویسی اسمبلی خانواده x86 >  اجرای برنامه اسمبلی به کمک کامپایلر++c

## MRYAZDI

با سلام
آیا می شود برنامه اسمبلی را به کمک کامپایلر c  یا ++c اجرا کرد.
لطفا مراحل کار را توضیح دهید.

----------


## mzjahromi

من با کامپایلر BC++‎ 3.1 کامپایل کردم و مشکلی نداشت. ولی اجرا؟؟؟؟

----------


## raha_hakhamanesh

با سلام 
به سادگی 
ولی باید بگم سوالتان جای ابهام دارد اگه منظورتان اجرای دستورات اسمبلی عینا و دقیقا در زبان سی است باید جواب بدم کافیست یک بلاک مشابه زیر ایجاد کنید و دستورات خود رو درون اون بنویسید کار تمام است از اینجا به بعد همه چیز مثل کامپایل یک برنامه سی است.
asm
}

{
ولی اگه منظورتان عملکرد اسمبلی با سی است باید بگم در زبان سی رجیسترهای معمول وجود دارد که استفاده کامل از این روش رو توی کتاب آقای جعفر نژاد بیشتر از هر جای دگه می تونی پیدا کنی .
من با روش اول بیشتر موافقم
موفق باشید

----------

